# A&S Training Bud



## Ecam (Jul 23, 2017)

Good Afternoon, 

Anyone in the South Orange County / North Pendleton / San Clemente  area interested in training for A&S? I live in Dana Point and am working through the 10 week prep course. 

Pm me if interested. 

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Liarsenic44 (Jul 27, 2017)

If you lived in North orange i'd totally be down haha


----------



## INVICTUS_USMC (Sep 13, 2017)

Damn, wish I would have seen this sooner. I live in orange county - but only have one week left here before shipping to tbs. Good luck.


----------



## Ecam (Sep 17, 2017)

No problem, I've been gone for Texas and Florida support any ways.  Good luck at TBS sir.


----------

